# The worst Olympic Stadium ever?



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

What's your opinion?

Athens 1896 Panathinaikos









Paris 1900 Velodrom









St. Louis 1904









London 1908 White City Stadium









Stockholm 1912









Antwerp 1920









Paris 1924









Amsterdam 1928 Olympic Stadium









Los Angeles 1932/1984









Berlin 1936 Olympic Stadium









London 1948 Wembley Stadium









Helsinki 1952 Olympic Stadium









Melbourne 1956









Rome 1960 Olympic Stadium









Tokio 1964 Olympic Stadium










Mexico City 1968








Munich 1972 Olympic Stadium









Montreal 1976









Moscow 1980









Seoul 1988









Barcelona 1992 Estadi Olímpic Lluís Companys









1996 Atlanta









2000 Sydney Stadium Australia









2004 Athens Olympic Stadium Spyridon Louis









2008 Beijing National Stadium


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Don't you just love these incredibly 'anal' polls? Just because someone posts a "Best" Oly stadium poll, another genius gets the INCREDIBLY ORIGINAL idea to start a "Worst" Oly Stadium Poll.

Just for that, I say Athens 2004. 

So, should we have a 2nd Best and 2nd Worst poll?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Knitemplar said:


> another *genius* gets the INCREDIBLY ORIGINAL idea to start a "Worst" Oly Stadium Poll.


THANK you:lol:


Are you annoyed because you know that the Atlanta thing will win this poll *by far*?
Sry, but compared to all these architectural masterpieces called Olympic Stadium the Atlanta thing was a piece of crap.....
Just for you: this poll doesn't concern about your (volunteer?) work at the 1996 games....


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

just wait until 2012 for this thread!!! the winner is ......London!!


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

GEwinnen said:


> THANK you:lol:
> 
> 
> Are you annoyed because you know that the Atlanta thing will win this poll *by far*?
> ...


Oh, and it wins because

A. it's American
& B. it doesn't have a roof. hno:

I honestly don't like the Beijing stadium.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

GEwinnen said:


> THANK you:lol:
> 
> 
> Are you annoyed because you know that the Atlanta thing will win this poll *by far*?
> ...



And suddenly, a new contender for genius...what information are you using to make your incredibly offensive remarks about Atlanta's stadium? Personal visits? Hearsay? Imagination? I'm about sick of the snotty, misinformed, condescending comments about the Atlanta Olympics...yes, this thread is lame, but your remarks make you the president of lame.:lol:


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Knitemplar said:


> Don't you just love these incredibly 'anal' polls? Just because someone posts a "Best" Oly stadium poll, another genius gets the INCREDIBLY ORIGINAL idea to start a "Worst" Oly Stadium Poll.
> 
> Just for that, I say Athens 2004.
> 
> So, should we have a 2nd Best and 2nd Worst poll?


Funny that you was the first to post in this poll!!!!
Wasnt it a hard choise between Athens 1896 Panathinaikon Stadion and Athens 2004 Olympic Stadion Knitemplar?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

WeimieLvr said:


> your remarks make you the president of lame.:lol:


^^:lol: :banana: a genius or the president of lame.... I'm really confused:nuts:


Rememer the words of Samaranch: "Well done, Atlanta!" and not the expected "Best Olympic Games ever", that's the difference!


----------



## micrip (Jun 16, 2004)

Because stadiums have evolved so much over the years, it's impossible to make an objective choice here. Worse by what standards? Compared to other stadiums of the same era? In the pictures (which are cool, by the way, it's the first time I've ever seen all the Olympic stadiums) it appears that St. Louis didn't even have a stadium...looks more like a track meet at a college or high school. But in those days the Olympics didn't require flashy venues.

So I'll vote St. Louis, with Barcelona 2nd, as it looks rather plain for a stadium of that era.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

GEwinnen said:


> ^^:lol: :banana: a genius or the president of lame.... I'm really confused:nuts:
> 
> 
> Rememer the words of Samaranch: "Well done, Atlanta!" and not the expected "Best Olympic Games ever", that's the difference!


hno: I think Samaranch is biased against America.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Bigmac1212 said:


> Oh, and it wins because
> 
> A. it's American
> & B. it doesn't have a roof. hno:



A. no, I like L.A. colisseum very much (for the games in 1984 either)
B. a roof for a state of the art Olympic Stadium is a must since 1972, Munich was the trendsetter, an olympic stadium without a roof looks cheap & simple


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

GEwinnen said:


> ^^:lol: :banana: a genius or the president of lame.... I'm really confused:nuts:
> 
> 
> Rememer the words of Samaranch: "Well done, Atlanta!" and not the expected "Best Olympic Games ever", that's the difference!



Oh big woo...you're confused because you are the vice-president, and by definition that means you aren't in the running for genius. Sorry.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

GEwinnen said:


> B. a roof for a state of the art Olympic Stadium is a must since 1972, Munich was the trendsetter, an olympic stadium without a roof looks cheap & simple


The stadium was going to be used as a baseball stadium afterwards, thus, having a roof around it would seem problematic.

Plus, American stadiums usually don't have roofs.

Atlanta isn't a cheap stadium.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

BTW, why isn't everybody bashing Barcelona's stadium for lack of a roof? Hypocrasy at its finest. hno:


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

GEwinnen said:


> Rememer the words of Samaranch: "Well done, Atlanta!" and not the expected "Best Olympic Games ever", that's the difference!


That's really so silly for people to pin judgment on a multi-billion dollar effort on 4 or 5 words from a doddering old apparatchik on his way out. Maybe it's possible he was tired of "Best Olympic Games ever"? There weren't these incredibly ANAL internet polls then as there are now.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I don`t see a stadium in St Louis ?_?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Bigmac1212 said:


> BTW, why isn't everybody bashing Barcelona's stadium for lack of a roof? Hypocrasy at its finest. hno:


Compare the pictures and you'll find the answer:



















Nobody's bashing on L.A. colisseum for lack of a roof, because it -like Barcelona's Mont Juic Stadium a historic stadium.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Honestly, what would members on skyscrapercity would of done to the Atlanta stadium?


----------



## MGM (Dec 10, 2007)

GEwinnen said:


> THANK you:lol:
> 
> 
> Are you annoyed because you know that the Atlanta thing will win this poll *by far*?
> ...


GO ATLANTA! :banana:

*Let's not vote on St. Louis 1904, please! We cannot take it as a mistake considering the times... The Olympic Games were not what it is nowdays... Let's give a huge votation to the one which had the opportunity in the last 75 years to make a great olympic stadium and made a great piece of architectural garbage :lol:


----------



## MGM (Dec 10, 2007)

savas said:


> Funny that you was the first to post in this poll!!!!
> Wasnt it a hard choise between Athens 1896 Panathinaikon Stadion and Athens 2004 Olympic Stadion Knitemplar?


Do not take knitemplar seriously, he has a sentimental relationship with Atlanta... You Know, he was a teenager... :lol:


----------



## MGM (Dec 10, 2007)

*1896*

FANTASTIC. All greaks must be very proud!


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

MGM said:


> Who said US stadiums does not have a roof?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you remember that I put the word "Most"? There are a few that have roofs, but they are the vast minority. :bash:hno:


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

MGM said:


> Who said US stadiums does not have a roof?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a retractable roof stadium and a roofed stadium are totally different concepts



GEwinnen said:


> Why don't you like rooves on stadiums? Wouldn't it make sence to protect the visitors from the sun & rain and from the cold (esp. in cities like Chicago and Green Bay). Don't tell me that the visitors in Green Bay are keen on visiting a NFL match in a snow storm??


um, no.
in fact we love it.
honestly, who cares about a little weather. As has been said before, its about what happening in the field, not the stands.


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

This thread makes no sense at all to me. Standards change over time. It's OK to say which one pleases you aesthetically more or less than others, but "worse"? I mean I love the looks of the Stockholm 1912 Stadium, but it would probably be inadequate today. The Athens 1896 is the city's reconstructed ancient stadium...historical and beautiful, but...ancient!
Between the recent ones, again sure some are more beautiful than others...but I don't like the basic concept of the thread.


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

Plus not to mention this thread is extremely biased considering the United States current situation. My vote was for Barcelona. And every Greek in this thread is going to vote against Atlanta because of there undying immature jealousy.


----------



## DennisRodman97 (Jul 12, 2007)

Beijing is the best


----------



## DennisRodman97 (Jul 12, 2007)

yea atlanta was the worst....that is a baseball stadium they using to host the olympic.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Turner Field is the worst by far...

Although it makes financial sense for a baseball stadium to double as an olympic stadium, however cheap it may be


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

hngcm said:


> Turner Field is the worst by far...
> 
> Although it makes financial sense for a baseball stadium to double as an olympic stadium, however cheap it may be


 It undoubtedly has the best legacy of any stadium!


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (Jul 7, 2008)

GEwinnen said:


> Rememer the words of Samaranch: "Well done, Atlanta!" and not the expected "Best Olympic Games ever", that's the difference!


..that had to hurt, sad but true tough...But the Turner field legacy is perfect

My vote went to St. Louis but I agree with AAL --> "Standards change over time"


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*Montreal*





































This stadium is very good. Original.


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

GEwinnen said:


> ^^:lol: :banana: a genius or the president of lame.... I'm really confused:nuts:
> 
> 
> Rememer the words of Samaranch: "Well done, Atlanta!" and not the expected "Best Olympic Games ever", that's the difference!


BECAUSE Samaranch is a Spaniard. The previous games were held in his country. Of course he's going to be biased. If 2004 was held in Belgium what do you think Rogge would've said in Beijing. Plus Samaranch is one of if not the most criticized of IOC presidents.


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

DennisRodman97 said:


> yea atlanta was the worst....that is a baseball stadium they using to host the olympic.


 Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (Jul 7, 2008)

Yrmom247 said:


> BECAUSE Samaranch is a Spaniard. The previous games were held in his country. Of course he's going to be biased. If 2004 was held in Belgium what do you think Rogge would've said in Beijing. Plus Samaranch is one of if not the most criticized of IOC presidents.


Dude...you are the biased one here, take it easy.

...only that bomb was enough to put Atlanta under Barcelona, and this is not being biased this is a fact, now say what you want, I wón´t start a euro-northamercian argument about who has it thicker with you.


----------



## obits (Jan 3, 2006)

en1044 said:


> a retractable roof stadium and a roofed stadium are totally different concepts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really? why dont you play baseball with rain then?


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

you do play baseball in the rain, you dont play baseball in heavy rain and thunderstorms.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yrmom247 said:


> It undoubtedly has the best legacy of any stadium!


Rome might have something to say about that.


----------



## kuw01medan (Jan 11, 2008)

*London*

*London Olympics Stadium 2012 Like the Stadium in the small town :lol::lol:*


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

obits said:


> really? why dont you play baseball with rain then?


because we actually do


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

obits said:


> really? why dont you play baseball with rain then?


We do play in the rain. If it's a complete downpour or there's lightning, then the tarp goes over the infield. (Nobody wants to run on a completly muddy infield.)


----------



## go_leafs_go02 (Jan 16, 2007)

Bigmac1212 said:


> We do play in the rain. If it's a complete downpour or there's lightning, then the tarp goes over the infield. (Nobody wants to run on a completly muddy infield.)


football does. 

i never understood the rain delay..sure..lightning..thunder..but rain...:S


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm gonna say St. Louis, unless it was an invisible stadium, in which case it's incredible!


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

go_leafs_go02 said:


> football does.
> 
> i never understood the rain delay..sure..lightning..thunder..but rain...:S


your concentration can only last so long when its raining really hard. Try focusing in on a fastball when you cant even see it through the rain.


----------



## coexist (Jul 30, 2007)

go_leafs_go02 said:


> football does.
> 
> i never understood the rain delay..sure..lightning..thunder..but rain...:S


The ability to see pitches both and batted balls clearly is absolutely essential to baseball. When it's raining too much, the rain will often flow over the batter's helmet, obscuring his vision and making it nearly impossible to hit. Likewise, if it's raining too much, outfielders can't see fly balls hit to them.

Plus, if the ball gets too slippery, it's hard for the pitcher to pitch it the way he wants to. Baseball can't be played in downpours - I've seen games where they try to fit it in during a downpour, and it's a disaster.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

definitely atlanta.. those olympic games were horrible..


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

larsul said:


> definitely atlanta.. those olympic games were horrible..


Why? hno:


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

What stadium is that MGM


----------



## Arkdriver (May 2, 2007)

are you guys moron or retard? of course the older the stadium gets, the less relevant it will become to your modern taste. I wonder if you were born in 1945 what do you suggest the ugliness of an olympic stadia for games held before 1980's. Pathetic. You guys should really get a job than spending time here bothering about the worst or what not. BODOH.


----------



## Cariad (Sep 22, 2005)

It is difficult to say as I am sure for their time the stadiums were great. We look back now and think they are hideous, I guess we can only compare the modern ones, but even the poor Atlanta one that is getting a killing on here was probably decent for 1996. I am sure we will look back on Beijing and London and think they too are terrible.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Atlanta was never a decent olympic stadium. It has always been an allright baseball stadium, but for the olympics, it was all to obvious.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Beijing was the worst Olympics I can ever recall. It was a farce from day they were awarded it.

Their stadium was shithouse too. We are in the times of retractable roofing, movable stands and turf and China dished up a stadium that could have been cobbled together in the 1920s. Their own fans didn't even bother rocking up.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Guy
Everbody is free to have a stadium.
Don't understand why other try to change his mind / decision

For me its St. Loius, because i can't see it. How many rows did it have? 3-5?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

larsul said:


> definitely atlanta.. those olympic games were horrible..





Bigmac1212 said:


> Why? hno:



_The 1996 Olympic Games in Atlanta are remembered for many things, most of them bad – bombs, ********, chaos, transport – but every venue was packed. Most people knew little about the sports they were watching, but hey, this was the Olympics. You had to be there. At the show jumping, when a horse jumped a fence, they whooped._

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/columnists/simon_barnes/article2067059.ece


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

It wasn't as bad as Beijing.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

MGM said:


> Who said US stadiums does not have a roof?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in the middle of nowhere...... they're going to surround it with an enormous carpark aren't they?

hno:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

BobDaBuilder said:


> Beijing was the worst Olympics I can ever recall. It was a farce from day they were awarded it.
> 
> Their stadium was shithouse too. We are in the times of retractable roofing, movable stands and turf and China dished up a stadium that could have been cobbled together in the 1920s. Their own fans didn't even bother rocking up.


Well said 

Easily the most boring Games ever - I can't wait for the Paralympics to be over so we can forget this debacle ever happened.


----------



## buildmilehightower (Mar 29, 2008)

I watched this documantary on the bird's nest construction and lot of people said the design is a mess, and many would agree (not me)


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Montreal, Montreal, Montreal. The exterior might be nice, and the roof was a good idea, but the inside looks like death. Not to mention all the issues the roof ended up having.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

I voted (Mexico City) before actually reading the thread. Now I feel dirty. The inspiration for this particular thread seems like nothing but appealing to the lowest common denominator - "I'm loud and opinionated, therefore I am!"

Thanks to those who tried to be rational. I know Atlanta's isn't a true athletics stadium, but if one puts things into context, form follows function, etc, then it does well. Hardly the best, but not worthy of the derision many offer. I'm sorry the City couldn't concoct an ocean front to add to the visual appeal for everyone but it was what it was.

I voted Mexico City because it's site appears a banal, minimalist variant of the stadium+plaza concept. While Atlanta combined two divergent directions into an uncomfortable compromise, it still provided a level of grace and character that isn't found (IMO) in Mexico's wasteland of concrete and pavers. From pictures it appears to be the epitome of a design entirely conceived from the plan view with little thought of the actual experience for participants. 

I'm not saying it's s***, just that it appears the least inspired of the modern Olympic stadiums.


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

GEwinnen said:


> _The 1996 Olympic Games in Atlanta are remembered for many things, most of them bad – bombs, ********, chaos, transport – but every venue was packed. Most people knew little about the sports they were watching, but hey, this was the Olympics. You had to be there. At the show jumping, when a horse jumped a fence, they whooped._
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/columnists/simon_barnes/article2067059.ece


 Were you even there? Atlanta was and still is the smallest city to ever host a summer games. It did a great job considering no debt came of it and ALL venues are still used which is hard to say for some other Olympics. Like Athens.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

MTF said:


> +1
> how did they made a stadium that huge in 1932 is pretty impressive.


What's teh big deal? Have you seen the Colloseum in Rome? Or the ancient theatres in Greece? These things seated 50,000 and they were built 2,000 years ago...


----------



## MTF (May 31, 2007)

I am not comparing anything over here to me its impressive.


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

I've always thought the MCG in Melbourne (1956) was one of the worst Olympic Stadiums, and i say that as someone who grew up in Melbourne. I mean, they didn't even try -- the stadium is an uneven mishmash of different stands, only one small one was constructed for the Olympics, and even that was pretty ordinary. the large (covered) stand looks like a tin shed. Nothing like the iconic stadiums that came before and after it (LA, Berlin, Rome etc).

here's the 1956 shot:











it's still a stadium today (and has been since 1853) but none of the Olympic-era structures still exist... which should be an indication of how loved they were. Here's what it looks like now:











Dishonorable mention must also go to Montreal in 1976: although the design itself is tres cool, mega point loss for not being completed at the time of the Olympics, and for the many engineering flaws it suffered then and since.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

ATLANTA! hands down.
In fact their stadium was the high peak of a completely wasted and distorted centenial for the modern Olympics.
Pierre De Coubertin must 've been rolling in his grave ever since the money-mongers they call themselves the IOC decided, on that day of infamy in 1990, to award the centenial games to (an otherwise lovely) dixie ******* US City, home of (what a coincidence) Coca Cola and CNN, among other respected institutions of human culture! Kudos to them! 
(Athens, of course who was rightfully preparing herself to celebrate the Olympic centenial, took a lesson or two and, after the proper "sponsoring", got compensated with the 2004 games, alas the "magic" of the centenial had forever been wasted!) 
Anybody in US, or anywhere else in that matter, that cannot comprehend what a waste and setback the 1996 games had been for the so called "Olympic movement", is uneducated. 
I'm done with this thread. Bye.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeh goodbye. I quite enjoyed the 1996 Olympics; it might not have been the prettiest Games but it was nowhere near as bad as you make out. You had your Games in the end, but from everything I've read there's no way your city would have been ready by '96. You only just managed '04 in time! So stop whinging.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Demetrius said:


> ATLANTA! hands down.
> In fact their stadium was the high peak of a completely wasted and distorted centenial for the modern Olympics.
> Pierre De Coubertin must 've been rolling in his grave ever since the money-mongers they call themselves the IOC decided, on that day of infamy in 1990, to award the centenial games to (an otherwise lovely) dixie ******* US City, home of (what a coincidence) Coca Cola and CNN, among other respected institutions of human culture! Kudos to them!
> (Athens, of course who was rightfully preparing herself to celebrate the Olympic centenial, took a lesson or two and, after the proper "sponsoring", got compensated with the 2004 games, alas the "magic" of the centenial had forever been wasted!)
> ...


Well, the only thing we learned from your post is you are the uneducated person around here. hno:


----------



## mavn (Nov 17, 2007)

RobH said:


> Yeh goodbye. I quite enjoyed the 1996 Olympics; it might not have been the prettiest Games but it was nowhere near as bad as you make out. You had your Games in the end, but from everything I've read there's no way your city would have been ready by '96. You only just managed '04 in time! So stop whinging.


And the fact that the EU paid for half the event through all of the subsidies that the poorer EU nations get. The whole of Europe paid for that party in Athens...


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Demetrius said:


> ATLANTA! hands down.
> In fact their stadium was the high peak of a completely wasted and distorted centenial for the modern Olympics.
> Pierre De Coubertin must 've been rolling in his grave ever since the money-mongers they call themselves the IOC decided, on that day of infamy in 1990, to award the centenial games to (an otherwise lovely) dixie ******* US City, home of (what a coincidence) Coca Cola and CNN, among other respected institutions of human culture! Kudos to them!
> (Athens, of course who was rightfully preparing herself to celebrate the Olympic centenial, took a lesson or two and, after the proper "sponsoring", got compensated with the 2004 games, alas the "magic" of the centenial had forever been wasted!)
> ...


sorry, but i cant take anyone from athens who complains about atlanta seriously.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

en1044 said:


> sorry, but i cant take anyone from athens who complains about atlanta seriously.


Ok...take it from someone who lives in Toronto. 

The Atlanta Olympics and main stadium sucked. No Olympic spirit whatsoever. It was all about the mighty American dollar, Coca Cola, CNN, etc. Also, there was a terrorist attack that left one person dead. If this had happened in Sydney, Athens, or Beijing, the American media would have had a fucking field day. Not suprisingly though, Americans remain eerily quiet about their "mishap".

Anyway, a picture is worth a thousand words:











vs.












No further comment.


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

Gunnerjacket do you like to argue? You must cause that's all this stupid thread is. One big ass argument that's never going to be settled. Everyone has their own opinion. I should make a poll where we vote on the worst thread ever. In MY opinion this should take the cake


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

MoreOrLess said:


> 3.No legacy for track and field.


At least it has a legacy.


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Ok...take it from someone who lives in Toronto.
> 
> The Atlanta Olympics and main stadium sucked. No Olympic spirit whatsoever. It was all about the mighty American dollar, Coca Cola, CNN, etc. Also, there was a terrorist attack that left one person dead. If this had happened in Sydney, Athens, or Beijing, the American media would have had a fucking field day. Not suprisingly though, Americans remain eerily quiet about their "mishap".
> 
> ...


Actually during the olimpics in athens there were 2 terorist attacks on 2 school buses (or 1 terrorist and 1 accident or 2 accidents) where a lot of kids died. That's why the or para Olympic closing ceremony was cut short (they taken the spectacle part to honor the children)


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

masterpaul said:


> Actually during the olimpics in athens there were 2 tourorists attacks on 2 school busses (or 1 terrorist and 1 accident) where a lot of kids died. Thats why the olimpic (or para olimpic) closing ceromony was cut short (they taken the spectatcle part to honour the children)


Please? There was only one traffic accident during the Paralympics and this had nothing to do with terrorism!!!! Also the ATHOC decided to cancel the artistic part of the closing Ceremony of the Paralympic Games as a sign of respect to the sorrow of the families.

I dont know where do you got those "infos" about 2 "tourorists attacks" masterpaul!


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

So, everybody's bashing about the Atlanta Olympics, but will these guys have the guts to tell us Yankees with how we should of made the '96 games better?


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

^^
They could have......

- Picked a better host city (Chicago, New York, Boston, San-Francisco/Oakland, Washington/Baltimore, etc..... would all be better picks)
- Made a better Olympic stadium which wasn't just an obvious baseball stadium waiting to be torn down the day after the flame went out
- Cut down on the commercialism, which during the games was drilled down the throat of every visiter/viewer. There is a reason the Atlanta games have been coined the "Coca-Cola Games". I understand sponsorships are profitable for the IOC as well as the host city, and they are fundemental for the success of any Olympics, but Atlanta went a slight bit too far.


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

savas said:


> Please? There was only one traffic accident during the Paralympics and this had nothing to do with terrorism!!!! Also the ATHOC decided to cancel the artistic part of the closing Ceremony of the Paralympic Games as a sign of respect to the sorrow of the families.
> 
> I dont know where do you got those "infos" about 2 "tourorists attacks" masterpaul!


 Read all three volumes. And accept defeat. http://olympic-museum.de/o-reports/report1996.htm


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

Zorba said:


> ^^
> They could have......
> 
> - Picked a better host city (Chicago, New York, Boston, San-Francisco/Oakland, Washington/Baltimore, etc..... would all be better picks)
> ...


 It was the first olympics in history to profit from ticket sales, commercialism, and merchandise alone. And guess what the city is not in debt because of it. Unlike Athens where a whole country is in debt because of the Olympics


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Ok...take it from someone who lives in Toronto. there was a terrorist attack that left one person dead. If this had happened in Sydney, Athens, or Beijing, the American media would have had a fucking field day. Not suprisingly though, Americans remain eerily quiet about their "mishap".


What about Munich. The Germans seem eerily quiet about their "mishap." I suppose you wanna talk shit about them too?


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Zorba said:


> ^^
> They could have......
> 
> - Picked a better host city (Chicago, New York, Boston, San-Francisco/Oakland, Washington/Baltimore, etc..... would all be better picks)
> ...



You know all of this from....

- Your many visits to the city of Atlanta? What in your experience makes Atlanta not a "better city"? I doubt you have any knowledge of Atlanta other than the stereotypical, negative, ignorant hearsay.

- Your attendance at the Opening Ceremonies or attendance at ANY event during the 1996 Games? Did you even watch any events on television? 

- Your knowledge of Coca-Cola's MAJOR sponsorship of the Atlanta, Sydney, ATHENS, and Bejing Games? I don't believe that any city has turned down any sponsorship from Coca-Cola or any other company.

So how exactly did "Atlanta go a slight bit too far" with the commercialism? As a resident of the city who attended several events and was all around the city during the 2 weeks of the Games, it most definitely WAS NOT drilled down my throat anymore than "The Coca-Cola Games" is a worldwide nickname for the 1996 Olympics - maybe it's a bitter local reference only known in the Athens area.


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

Yrmom247 said:


> It was the first olympics in history to profit from ticket sales, commercialism, and merchandise alone. And guess what the city is not in debt because of it. Unlike Athens where a whole country is in debt because of the Olympics


That doesn't answer what I said though. If you had read my post you would have seen that I admitted that Atlanta's formula of over-commercializing the games is profitable, however, it takes away from the spirit of the games and what the Olympics are really about. That is why Atlanta 1996 is viewed with such a negative impression throughout these forums (and probably the world in general). There was a huge lack of anything......Olympic.

As for the Athens games and the debt. The country was in debt before the Olympics anyways. Contraty to what some may think, the Olympics are looked at in a pretty positivel ight in Athens bcause of the improvements the city made in infastructure. Anyone who saw the city before the Olympics will know what I am talking about. A new metro system (and improvements to the existing line, new highways around Athens, improvements to major Athenian avenues making driving in the city much easier, expanded and modernized public transportation, etc....

All in all, as a resident of Athens I can say that the benefits out weigh the costs.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

WeimieLvr said:


> For you to make the assertion that the IOC should have "picked a better host city" you would have to actually KNOW something about Atlanta - firsthand. No one with half a brain would criticize a city without having actually visited it. You obviously have obtained your negative viewpoint from your local media, not from personal experience. I can't imagine publicly criticizing anything without actually seeing and experiencing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda interesting how all the shit-talking stopped after this post...


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, the Atlanta stadium really wasn't all that great in my humble opinion.
And the games weren't the best either. 
But complaining that the stadium doesn't have a roof is absolutely silly and ridiculous. Anyone who has been, better lived in Atlanta or in the US in a state with simmilar climate like Georgia would know that a stadium there simply just doesn't need a roof. It's not like the weather in Atlanta is any simmilar to that in London, or Oslo or in South Africa. 
In Atlanta you just don't need a roof for an olympic stadium at all. It's not too cold and not so extremely hot taht you need the shade.
I believe most sports are outdoor sports anyways. 
And in fact I personally dislike the new way with many arenas where the roofs are closed for comfort rather than out of necessity. 
In the soccer worldcup 06 for example they closed the roof in Frankfurt because the sun was shining, the reason was that it gave a better TV picture, because of the otherwise distracting shadows of the "spidernet" over the pitch. 
And in winter, when it snows, then when one would really need a roof, then they cannot close it, because it can't hold the weight of the snow. The roof of the Commerzbankarena in Frankfurt is not allowed to be closed from November until April. 
So by now, I truely belive in Frankfurt for example, but also in some other cases, they better shouldn't have made the roof be fully closable over the entire arena including the pitch. 
And in fact any fully closed stadiumroof just makes the outdoorsports an indoor event then. In soccer there were several pretty spectacular matches when it snowed. And as long as one can still resonably play soccer, it's all fair and interesting. The weather naturally is a part of any outdoor sport. 
So I cannot really understand this roofmania of many modern stadia or arenas and to get to an end now... a roof in the olympic stadium in Atlanta would have been just pretty much useless and just a complete waste of money.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Zorba said:


> I don't get this assumption that many people have, assuming that Greeks have some personal agenda against the 96 games because Athens wasn't awarded them. I speak for many Athenians in saying that I am glad Athens was not awarded the Olympics in 1996. The city would not have been ready, and the games would have been a total mess.


exactly.

What sort of debt was Athens looking at in 2005 compared to 2009 due to the Games? I assume tax revenues were not sufficient to fund the Games?


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

St.Louise and Antwerp are the worst for me...
And,2008 Beijing is the best!


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Mo Rush said:


> exactly.
> 
> What sort of debt was Athens looking at in 2005 compared to 2009 due to the Games? I assume tax revenues were not sufficient to fund the Games?


I strongly disagree with that. Regarding the fact that the city would have the same time to prepare, Athens would have been ready for the 1996 Games too as it was in 2004. As for the Olympic Stadium, this has been used before the Olympics as it it wasn't build for them. It was build for the 1982 European Championships, used for the 1991 Mediterranean Games, the 1997 World Championships in Athletics, for many European Cup/UEFA Champions League finals. It has been used by Hellenic National Football team and has been/is the home of of AEK Athens and Panathinaikos and Olympiakos Piraeus.
It also hosts great events such as concerts with Madonna's concert of the Sticky & Sweet Tour as the last one with 75.637 viewers.

The Athens Olympic Stadium is a fantastic stadion and its existence and value for Athens and Greece has been never questioned here.

I can understand your bitterness about Cape Town losing the Games to Athens but perhaps you should look forward to the 2010 World Cup. There is much to do in the next 2 years.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

savas said:


> I strongly disagree with that. Regarding the fact that the city would have the same time to prepare, Athens would have been ready for the 1996 Games too as it was in 2004. As for the Olympic Stadium, this has been used before the Olympics as it it wasn't build for them. It was build for the 1982 European Championships, used for the 1991 Mediterranean Games, the 1997 World Championships in Athletics, for many European Cup/UEFA Champions League finals. It has been used by Hellenic National Football team and has been/is the home of of AEK Athens and Panathinaikos and Olympiakos Piraeus.
> It also hosts great events such as concerts with Madonna's concert of the Sticky & Sweet Tour as the last one with 75.637 viewers.
> 
> The Athens Olympic Stadium is a fantastic stadion and its existence and value for Athens and Greece has been never questioned here.
> ...



Here we go again.


Let's just end this here. We all know how psycho you guys get.


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Is this an answer to my post? Or just a foretaste of psycho-behaviour?


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

trmather said:


> Athens 2004
> 
> Just for the huge mega-hypage of the main stadium.
> 
> When in reality its a completely boring 80s boll, with terrible facilities with a fancy roof on top.


Yeah I hate how the Greeks claim it's the best olympic stadium...it has a pretty roof but that's it...


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

as i said. it ends there. most of us have witnessed the outbursts and rubbish from the crazy athens bunch. i certainly didn't expect it from you.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

Mo Rush said:


> as i said. it ends there. most of us have witnessed the outbursts and rubbish from the crazy athens bunch. i certainly didn't expect it from you.


You are just projecting an immature behaviour here, judging someone's opinions merely by his nationality. I do not blame you, you 're probably just so young and uneducated that you probably believe the world progresses only due to english-speaking culture. Yes,according to your mentality, we greeks are rude, because we never had the ability to be colonised by the british and thus be never injected with the virtues of true sportsmanship and submission! It is irritating how the ex-colonies (mainly australians and sometimes americans) usually start these grunges against Athens (yes I know you 're from SA and i'm not going to get back on you critisising the 2010 preparation and setbacks-unlike your kin did in 2004), so guys, whatever that may be, get over it!


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Demetrius said:


> You are just projecting an unmature behaviour here, judging someone's opinions merely by his nationality. I do not blame you, you 're probably so young and uneducated that you probably believe the world progresses only because there is english-speaking culture. Yes, we greeks are rude, because never having the ability to be colonised by the british we were never injected with trhe virtues of true sportsmanship and submission! It is gunny how the ex-colonies (mainly australians and sometimes americans) usually start these grunges against Athens (yes I know you 're from SA and i'm not going to get back on you critisising the 2010 preparation and setbacks-unlike your kin did in 2004), so guys, get over it!


...Seems to me that someone has a serious chip on his shoulder.

Why the sudden outburst about Britain? Seems rather gratuitous.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

JimB said:


> ...Seems to me that someone has a serious chip on his shoulder.
> 
> Why the sudden outburst about Britain? Seems rather gratuitous.


No it's the Colonies and their colonial nerve, I'm up against...! :lol: :bash: hno: :cheers:
Their cultural immaturity has drawn even the metropolis down the drain! :nono: :fiddle: :naughty: :speech: :soapbox:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

JimB said:


> ...Seems to me that someone has a serious chip on his shoulder.
> 
> Why the sudden outburst about Britain? Seems rather gratuitous.


its started already. one must not feed the craziness.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

Mo Rush said:


> its started already. one must not feed the craziness.


I personally blame you for consistent empathy and hypocrisy against the 2004 competition and everything related to it. It must be really sad to know that you are just one of those narrowminded members of the hordes that were pittyfully misguided by the Murdoch media propaganda back in those times, doesn't it?
Hope there are no more setbacks in 2010 venues, although I fear people travelling in Johnanna or the Cape next year should not carry a lot with them if they want to come back home alive. 
Just a small reminder that what goes around comes around. I'm done with it already.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Demetrius said:


> I personally blame you for consistent empathy and hypocrisy against the 2004 competition and everything related to it. It must be really sad to know that you are just one of those narrowminded members of the hordes that were pittyfully misguided by the Murdoch media propaganda back in those times, doesn't it?
> Hope there are no more setbacks in 2010 venues, although I fear *people travelling in Johnanna or the Cape next year should not carry a lot with them if they want to come back home alive.
> Just a small reminder that what goes around comes around*. I'm done with it already.


Why the trolling?

Really.........it's very dull.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Demetrius said:


> I personally blame you for consistent empathy and hypocrisy against the 2004 competition and everything related to it. It must be really sad to know that you are just one of those narrowminded members of the hordes that were pittyfully misguided by the Murdoch media propaganda back in those times, doesn't it?
> Hope there are no more setbacks in 2010 venues, although I fear people travelling in Johnanna or the Cape next year should not carry a lot with them if they want to come back home alive.
> Just a small reminder that what goes around comes around. I'm done with it already.


You're _personally_ blaming someone you've never even met for all the animosity against the Athens Games? Wow. Mo Rush must have more world influence than I thought. I guess Mo Rush and Rupert Murdoch must be the heads of some massive media conspiracy, plotting ways of having people remember the Athens games badly. Tsk tsk.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

It seems everyone's focused on the actual 'games' rather than the stadium. 

Focusing on the stadium (for one slight second, then you can all go back to arguing about Athens and Atlanta) it's easy to see that Montreal had a woeful stadium. Just look at what's become of it. Read the Wiki page on it. 



> Background and Architecture
> 
> The stadium was designed by French architect Roger Taillibert to be a very elaborate facility featuring a retractable roof, which was to be opened and closed by a huge 175-metre (approx. 574 ft) tower – the tallest inclined structure in the world, six metres (20 ft) taller than the Washington Monument, and the sixth tallest building in Montreal. The design of the stadium is remarkably similar to the Australia Pavilion at Expo '70 in Osaka by Queensland University architect James MacCormick.
> 
> ...


Montreal's Olympic Stadium wasn't even complete by the time the Olympics were held! The design was a good idea, but executed badly. To all the Montreal forumers, I'm sorry, you have a great city. But your stadium really is rather naff.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Demetrius said:


> I personally blame you for consistent empathy and hypocrisy against the 2004 competition and everything related to it. It must be really sad to know that you are just one of those narrowminded members of the hordes that were pittyfully misguided by the Murdoch media propaganda back in those times, doesn't it?
> Hope there are no more setbacks in 2010 venues, although I fear people travelling in Johnanna or the Cape next year should not carry a lot with them *if they want to come back home alive.*
> Just a small reminder that what goes around comes around. I'm done with it already.


Troll. hno:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

RobH said:


> Troll. hno:


johnanna


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Another "feel-free-to expose your empathy" fest. 

Sercan don't let this kind of threads open man. 
It's more than obvious reading the title "The *worst* Olympic Stadium ever?" what kind of behaviours will attract and where will lead.


----------

